# Τι είναι γάμος;



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

«Νόμιμη σύζευξη άντρα και γυναίκας», λένε ο Κριαράς και το Μείζον. Το ΛΚΝ: «νόμιμη ένωση ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας, που καθαγιάζεται με εκκλησιαστική τελετή, δηλαδή από το μυστήριο του γάμου, ή επικυρώνεται απλά από τις πολιτικές αρχές». Το Σχολικό του Κέντρου: «Η νόμιμη ένωση ενός άνδρα και μίας* γυναίκας με την οποία αναγνωρίζονται επίσημα ως σύζυγοι».

Τι μου ήρθε, στα καλά καθούμενα (και όχι «στην τούρλα του Σαββάτου»), να κοιτάζω τα λεξικά για τον ορισμό του γάμου; Γιατί αυτό έκανε και ο εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου Γ. Σανιδάς για να αποτρέψει τους γάμους ομοφύλων που έχει προαναγγείλει ότι θα τελέσει ο δήμαρχος της Τήλου. 

Διαβάζω στα σημερινά Νέα:
Στο εν λόγω έγγραφό του ο ανώτατος εισαγγελέας αναφέρεται στην έννοια του γάμου επικαλούμενος το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, ως εξής [με δικά μου έντονα ο ορισμός του λεξικού]: «Ως γάμος νοείται *η νόμιμη ένωση και συμβίωση ζευγαριού*, ήτοι *η σύσταση οικογένειας μεταξύ ενός άνδρα και μιας γυναίκας*, ενώ εξ άλλου ο θεσμός του γάμου αποτελεί το θεμέλιο της κοινωνίας αφού οδηγεί στην αέναη ύπαρξή της». Η παρέμβασή του ωστόσο στηρίζεται κυρίως στις διατάξεις του Συντάγματος και στο άρθρο 1367 του Αστικού Κώδικα, η ερμηνεία των οποίων τον οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι «γάμος μεταξύ ομοφυλοφίλων, υπό την έννοια που προστατεύεται από το Σύνταγμα και επιτρέπεται η τέλεσή του, από τη διάταξη του άρθρου 1367 Α.Κ. (και με δήλωση προς τον δήμαρχο) δεν είναι νοητός ούτε επιτρεπτός».

Η αντίθετη άποψη στηρίζεται στο ότι ο νόμος που στοιχειοθετεί το αστικό δικαίωμα του πολιτικού γάμου στην Ελλάδα, αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπους, άτομα, μελλονύμφους και συζύγους και δεν κάνει καμιά διάκριση ως προς το συνδυασμό των φύλων τους.

Δεν σκοπεύω να σχολιάσω τη νομική διάσταση του ζητήματος στην Ελλάδα (μπορείτε να διαβάσετε αρκετά στον Τύπο) αλλά θεωρώ φαιδρό να απαιτείται ο ορισμός ενός λεξικού για να αποσαφηνιστεί ο νόμος. Τι θα συνέβαινε αν κάποιο πιο σύγχρονο ελληνικό λεξικό περιλάμβανε έναν πιο διεθνοποιημένο ορισμό του γάμου; Όπως στην Encarta: a legally recognized relationship, established by a civil or religious ceremony, between two people who intend to live together as sexual and domestic partners.

Και η Wikipedia παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marriage
Marriage is a personal union between people. This union may also be called matrimony, while the ceremony that marks its beginning is called a wedding and the status created is sometimes called wedlock.

If recognized by the state, by the religion to which the parties belong and/or by society in general, the act of marriage may change the personal status of the individuals in the eyes of those authorities. The status in the eyes of one authority may not be the same as for another. For example, a marriage may be recognised by the state, but not by a church, and vice versa.

Marriage is an institution in which interpersonal relationships (usually intimate and sexual) are sanctioned with governmental, social, or religious recognition. It is often created by a contract or through civil processes. Civil marriage is the legal concept of marriage as a governmental institution, in accordance with marriage laws of the land.

Marriage may take many forms: for example, a union between one man and one woman as husband and wife is a monogamous heterosexual marriage; polygamy —in which a person takes more than one spouse*— is common in many societies; and, in some jurisdictions and denominations, a same-sex marriage unites people of the same sex. (Other jurisdictions may not allow this, but instead provide civil unions or domestic partnerships conferring some or all of the benefits of married status.)

Με λίγα λόγια: *ανεξάρτητα από την άποψή σας για τους γάμους ομοφύλων, πιστεύετε ότι τα λεξικά θα πρέπει να δώσουν έναν ευρύτερο ορισμό του γάμου;*

Πηγές:
http://www.sapphogr.net/dikaiwma/marriage/index.html
Οικογενειακό δίκαιο: http://gort.gr/oikog.htm
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=14653&m=A10&aa=1
Για τον «ομόφυλο γάμο» ή «γάμο ομοφύλων» (same-sex marriage): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same-sex_marriage
Και άπειρες συζητήσεις για «new definition of marriage» ή «redefinition of marriage».


* Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το «μίας» αντί για το «μιας» είναι αριθμητικό, δηλαδή, όταν ο ορισμός λέει «και μίας γυναίκας», θέλει να πει «όχι δύο ή περισσότερων γυναικών», άρα δεν θεωρεί γάμο την πολυγυνία των μουσουλμάνων.


----------



## psifio (May 31, 2008)

Ναι, και ναι (για το "μίας" -- κι εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

psifio said:


> Ναι, και ναι (για το "μίας" -- κι εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα).



Δεν υπάρχει και τόση διαφορά από το αόριστο «μιας», αλλά θεωρώ περιττή την έμφαση. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (και τα άλλα λεξικά) δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει «two people» στην Encarta (και στο Wiktionary: _The union of two people, to the exclusion of all others, voluntarily entered into for life_), αλλά δεν υπάρχει στο «personal union between people» της Wikipedia.


----------



## psifio (May 31, 2008)

Μα για την έμφαση λέω κι εγώ, το άλλο δεν το σκέφτηκα καν. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι ο ορισμός απορρέει από κάποια διάταξη του ελληνικού αστικού κώδικα που απαγορεύει τη διγαμία ή κάτι τέτοιο και απλώς παραλείπει το "στην Ελλάδα" ως ευκόλως εννοούμενο.


----------



## zephyrous (May 31, 2008)

Εκπληκτικό σημερινό σχετικό άρθρο.
http://www.avgi.gr/cgi-bin/hwebpressrem.exe?-A=491181&-w=&-V=hpress_int&-P


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Φυσικά και τα λεξικά δεν μπορούν (είναι αδιανόητο!) να αποτελούν κείμενα με νομική ισχύ που να μπορεί να γίνει επίκλησή τους από τη Δικαστική Εξουσία. Τούτο ανάγει το λεξικογράφο σε νομοθέτη!

2. Τα λεξικά καταγράφουν, με μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη χρονική υστέρηση, τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στη γλώσσα μας και τις σημασίες τους. Εάν μία νέα σημασία προκύψει ή μία παλιά εκλέιψει, ο λεξικογράφος θα το καταγράψει στην επόμενη, βελτιωμένη και επηυξημένη, έκδοση του πονήματός του. Οι λεξικογράφοι δεν ηγούνται αυτών των εξελίξεων - τις παρακολουθούν. Με τις θνήσκουσες σημασίες και λέξεις είναι όπως οι ιατροδικαστές, που περιμένουν πρώτα να σκοτωθούν όλοι, και πηγαίνουν κατόπιν για νεκροψία και νεκροτομή - δεν τους καλείς όμως όσο ο άλλος ακόμα αναπνέει. Με τις καινούργιες δε σημασίες και λέξεις, δεν είναι μαιευτήρες αλλά παιδίατροι - πρέπει πρώτα να κλάψει η νεογέννητη λέξη ή σημασία και ν' ακουστεί, και κατόπιν αριβάρουν κι εκείνοι για να τη φροντίσουν. (Εργασία για γαμομανείς αρεοπαγίτες: Να αθωώνουν όσους δικάζονται για λόγω εξύβριση επειδή χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη "γαμώ", διότι αυτή αρχικώς σήμαινε "παντρεύομαι".)

3. Περί του εάν καλύπτεται η πολυγυνία (ή η πολυγαμία εν γένει) ή όχι από τον ορισμό του γάμου: Ο γάμος είναι μία τελετή που εκτελείται σειραϊκά - ένα ζεύγος μελλοθανάτωννύμφων τη φορά. Ο δίγαμος τελεί και δεύτερο γάμο προτού λύσει τον πρώτο κ.ο.κ. Ο πολυγύνης (σαν πολυνίκης ακούγεται τούτο) δεν παντρεύεται όλες τις κυράδες του μονορούφι - παίρνει και καμιά ανάσα στο ενδιάμεσο. Ο ορισμός του γάμου σύμφωνα με το Σχολικό, λοιπόν, συνεχίζει να ισχύει - το ΛΝΕΓ μάς τα χαλάει κάπως που θεώρησε σκόπιμο να μιλήσει και για "σύσταση οικογένειας μεταξύ ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας" - ενώ κατόπιν ο ορισμός που δίνει για την "οικογένεια" είναι, φυσικά, ευρύτερος.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 2, 2008)

Ζάζουλα, επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω με την τελευταία σου παρατήρηση. Η ταύτιση του γάμου με την οικογένεια είναι άκρως περιοριστική και έχει πολιτικές προεκτάσεις. Η σύνδεση του γάμου με την αναπαραγωγή τροφοδοτεί κοινωνικά στερεότυπα. Ένα διευρυμένο λήμμα θα περιείχε και την έννοια του γάμου ως συμβολαίου, μέσω του οποίου τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη απολαμβάνουν κοινωνικά και οικονομικά προνόμια. 
Επίσης, είναι σαφώς πολιτική στάση να περιορίζεται ο ορισμός του γάμου στην ένωση ετεροφύλων -εκτός αν γίνεται ρητή αναφορά ότι ο ορισμός αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένο πολιτικοκοινωνικό πλαίσιο. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον για παράδειγμα να βλέπαμε το λήμμα σεξ σε λεξικά χωρών που απαγορεύεται η ομοφυλοφιλία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

Μα, τι είπα για να διαφωνήσεις μαζί μου, somnambulist; Εγώ είπα ότι δεν είχε θέση η "σύσταση οικογένειας" στον ορισμό του γάμου, και πρόσθεσα ότι ακόμη κι η έννοια για την "οικογένεια" που χρησιμοποιείται κατά τον ορισμό του γάμου είναι χωλή. :)


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 2, 2008)

Είναι η ώρα δύσκολη, ζάζουλα.  Απολογούμαι :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Σε μη γλωσσικό αλλά πιο σοβαρό επίπεδο, από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Η «Ε» επικοινώνησε με τον δικηγόρο, διδάκτορα του Συνταγματικού Δικαίου Βαγγέλη Μάλλιο, ο οποίος απαντά στον εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου Γιώργο Σανιδά, που έκρινε παράνομο και αντισυνταγματικό τον γάμο ανάμεσα σε ομόφυλους, ζητώντας μάλιστα από τον εισαγγελέα Πρωτοδικών Ρόδου να απαγορεύσει την τέλεσή του.

«Παρότι ο Αστικός Κώδικας δεν θέτει ως προϋπόθεση για την τέλεση έγκυρου γάμου τη διαφορά φύλου μεταξύ των μελλονύμφων, ο εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου αντέδρασε στην είδηση περί πολιτικού γάμου ομόφυλων ζευγαριών», αναφέρει ο κ. Μάλλιος και χαρακτηρίζει μη ορθά τα επιχειρήματα Σανιδά.

«Καταρχήν, το να επιχειρηματολογεί κάποιος, ξεκινώντας από έναν ορισμό συνιστά μεθοδολογικό σφάλμα, αφού ξεκινά κατ' ουσίαν από το ζητούμενο. Το γεγονός, δηλαδή, ότι στην Ελλάδα "παραδοσιακά" γάμος τελείται μεταξύ ατόμων διαφορετικού φύλου, και ότι κάποιοι "ενοχλούνται" από τον γάμο ομοφύλων, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί και να τελεστεί ένας τέτοιος γάμος» και προσθέτει: «Διαφορετικά, θα έπρεπε, ενδεχομένως, να απαγορεύουμε στα άτομα διαφορετικού χρώματος ή εθνότητας να παντρεύονται μεταξύ τους. Ούτε βέβαια η μητρότητα και το δικαίωμα στην οικογένεια, που επικαλείται ο κύριος Σανιδάς, μπορεί να αποκλείσει τον γάμο ομοφύλων, αφού το δικαίωμα στον γάμο είναι διακριτό από το δικαίωμα απόκτησης τέκνων. Το αντίθετο δεν θα λάμβανε καθόλου υπόψη το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να συνάψουν έγκυρο γάμο ζευγάρια, ανεξάρτητα από τη βιολογική δυνατότητά τους ή και την επιθυμία τους να τεκνοποιήσουν. Εν τέλει, ο γάμος δεν είναι "συνταγματικό προνόμιο" των ζευγαριών διαφορετικού φύλου. Αντίθετα, αποτελεί θεμελιώδες και αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του καθενός να μπορεί —ανεξαρτήτως του σεξουαλικού του προσανατολισμού— να διαμορφώσει αυτόνομα τη ζωή του, να επιλέξει ανεπηρέαστα τον (τη) σύντροφό του και να αποφασίζει ελεύθερα αν, πότε και με ποιον (ποια) θα παντρευτεί».

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο επιχειρηματολογεί και ο διδάκτορας Συνταγματικού Δικαίου Τάκης Βιδάλης.

«Η έννοια του γάμου στο Σύνταγμα περιλαμβάνει ορισμένα "δομικά στοιχεία" ή "αρχές" (Strukturprinzipien) που εφόσον συντρέχουν σωρευτικά τον διακρίνουν από άλλα μορφώματα», λέει και προσθέτει ότι: «Αυτά είναι οπωσδήποτε τρία: η συμφωνία για διαρκή συμβίωση (διάκριση από εφήμερες σχέσεις), η τυπική σύναψη (διάκριση από ελεύθερες ενώσεις) και η απουσία σκοπών (διάκριση από την οικογένεια). Αν υποτεθεί ότι στα δομικά στοιχεία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η διαφορά φύλου, τότε πρέπει να εξηγηθεί γιατί ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο».

Μόνη λογική εξήγηση, προσθέτει ο κ. Βιδάλης, «είναι η αναγκαία σύνδεση του γάμου με την οικογένεια, η απόδοση σε αυτόν του σκοπού απόκτησης (και ανατροφής) παιδιών. Όσο ο γάμος αποτελούσε νομικά τη μόνη βάση της οικογένειας (και γι' αυτό είχε θεωρηθεί "θεσμός" και όχι "σύμβαση"), κάτι τέτοιο μπορούσε βάσιμα να υποστηριχθεί. Ήδη όμως, από τη δεκαετία του '70, η κρατούσα γνώμη αποσυνδέει τον γάμο από την απόκτηση παιδιών (και κάθε άλλο σκοπό — βλ. το τρίτο δομικό στοιχείο), κάτι που έχει επιβεβαιώσει (εκτός της νομοθεσίας) και η νομολογία διεθνώς, αναγνωρίζοντας την de facto (=χωρίς γάμο) οικογένεια.

Άρα η διατήρηση της διαφοράς του φύλου στα δομικά στοιχεία αποδεικνύεται έωλη: αν ο νομοθέτης του Α.Κ., εν έτει 1983, δεν αναφέρεται στη διαφορά φύλου, το κάνει επειδή συνειδητά συμμορφώνεται με το Σύνταγμα, τα διεθνή κείμενα και τη διεθνή νομολογία. Εφόσον αποφασίσει διαφορετικά, πρέπει να αλλάξει τον Α.Κ.».


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω με τους διαφωνούντες όπως τον Σανιδά είναι το εξής: αυτόν παντρεύουν και χτυπιέται; 'Η μήπως φοβάται μην τον... κλέψουν και τον παντρέψουν με το ζόρι; Καλά που κάτι τέτοιοι τύποι φροντίζουν για τη "δικαιοσύνη" - μπουαχα χα χα - στη χώρα μας!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2008)

Νομίζω οτι με αυτές τις @#$%^& που λέει, κάποιοι που δεν είχαν σκεφτεί να διαβάσουν το Σύνταγμα ή το λεξικό πριν παντρευτούν, θα στραφούν προς το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης! 
Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι θα έκανα…
Με την ευκαιρία, ο δήμαρχος της Τήλου είναι ο ίδιος που σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, πριν καμιά 10ριά χρόνια είχε κηρύξει στο νησί του απαγόρευση του κυνηγιού. Τότε, πέσανε πάλι να τον φάνε. Σήμερα, μετά και την δημιουργία του Πάρκου Τήλου, όλοι αναγνωρίζουν πόσο καλό έκανε στον τόπο τους.


----------



## crystal (Jun 12, 2008)

Πριν απο λίγο το πέτυχα. Απολαύστε το. Κοινώς, θα πούμε το θεό θεούλη!


----------



## ninalabrou (Jul 5, 2013)

Ο γάμος είναι η απαρχή για τη δημιουργία οικογένειας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Αχ, Νίνα. Ακόμα και το σπαμάρισμα θέλει την τέχνη του στους ανταγωνιστικούς καιρούς που ζούμε. Τι φυτεύεις αποδώ κι αποκεί αυτό το μπανάλ πράγμα; Υπάρχουν του κόσμου τα γουστόζικα αποφθέγματα για το γάμο. Τα παρακάτω τα αντέγραψα από αυτόν τον ιστότοπο, που έχει χίλια τέτοια για το γάμο (είναι θέμα που καίει), και εδώ που έκανες τον κόπο να γραφτείς μπορείς να ζητήσεις και επιτυχημένες αποδόσεις.



A successful marriage requires falling in love many times, always with the same person. — Mignon McLaughlin
By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you’ll become happy; if you get a bad one, you’ll become a philosopher. — Socrates
It is not a lack of love, but a lack of friendship that makes unhappy marriages. — Friedrich Nietzsche
How can a woman be expected to be happy with a man who insists on treating her as if she were a perfectly normal human being. — Oscar Wilde
Don’t marry the person you think you can live with; marry only the individual you think you can’t live without. — James C. Dobson
Happy is the man who finds a true friend, and far happier is he who finds that true friend in his wife. — Franz Schubert
A good marriage would be between a blind wife and a deaf husband. — Michel de Montaigne
My most brilliant achievement was my ability to be able to persuade my wife to marry me. — Winston Churchill
Let the wife make the husband glad to come home, and let him make her sorry to see him leave. — Martin Luther
Before marriage, a girl has to make love to a man to hold him. After marriage, she has to hold him to make love to him. — Marilyn Monroe
I love being married. It’s so great to find that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life. — Rita Rudner
Every good relationship, especially marriage, is based on respect. If it’s not based on respect, nothing that appears to be good will last very long. — Amy Grant
Marriage is neither heaven nor hell, it is simply purgatory. — Abraham Lincoln
One should always be in love. That is the reason one should never marry. — Oscar Wilde
I have learned that only two things are necessary to keep one’s wife happy. First, let her think she’s having her own way. And second, let her have it. — Lyndon B. Johnson
There is nothing in the world like the devotion of a married woman. It is a thing no married man knows anything about. — Oscar Wilde
Sometimes I wonder if men and women really suit each other. Perhaps they should live next door and just visit now and then. — Katharine Hepburn
When marrying, ask yourself this question: Do you believe that you will be able to converse well with this person into your old age? Everything else in marriage is transitory. — Friedrich Nietzsche
If I get married, I want to be very married. — Audrey Hepburn
The secret of a happy marriage remains a secret. — Henny Youngman
One advantage of marriage is that, when you fall out of love with him or he falls out of love with you, it keeps you together until you fall in again. — Judith Viorst
Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in an institution? — Groucho Marx
A good husband is never the first to go to sleep at night or the last to awake in the morning. — Honore de Balzac
When you make the sacrifice in marriage, you’re sacrificing not to each other but to unity in a relationship. — Joseph Campbell
Keep your eyes wide open before marriage, half shut afterwards. — Benjamin Franklin
Do you know what it means to come home at night to a woman who’ll give you a little love, a little affection, a little tenderness? It means you’re in the wrong house, that’s what it means. — Henny Youngman
I’d marry again if I found a man who had fifteen million dollars, would sign over half to me, and guarantee that he’d be dead within a year. — Bette Davis
Let us now set forth one of the fundamental truths about marriage: the wife is in charge. — Bill Cosby
Where there’s marriage without love, there will be love without marriage. — Benjamin Franklin
My husband and I are best of friends first and foremost. We fight like cats and dogs, but never stay mad for long. I was lucky to find him, he is in every way, my soulmate. — Carnie Wilson
All men make mistakes, but married men find out about them sooner. — Red Skelton
A journey is like marriage. The certain way to be wrong is to think you control it. — John Steinbeck
If you want to sacrifice the admiration of many men for the criticism of one, go ahead, get married. — Katharine Hepburn
No man should marry until he has studied anatomy and dissected at least one woman. — Honore de Balzac
To keep your marriage brimming, With love in the loving cup, Whenever you’re wrong, admit it; Whenever you’re right, shut up. — Ogden Nash
Bachelors know more about women than married men; if they didn’t, they’d be married too. — H. L. Mencken
Marriage is a great institution, but I’m not ready for an institution. — Mae West
Never get married in college; it’s hard to get a start if a prospective employer finds you’ve already made one mistake. — Elbert Hubbard
A man in love is incomplete until he has married. Then he’s finished. — Zsa Zsa Gabor
For years my wedding ring has done its job. It has led me not into temptation. It has reminded my husband numerous times at parties that it’s time to go home. It has been a source of relief to a dinner companion. It has been a status symbol in the maternity ward. — Erma Bombeck
Love: A temporary insanity curable by marriage. — Ambrose Bierce
When a man opens a car door for his wife, it’s either a new car or a new wife. — Prince Philip
He’s the kind of man a woman would have to marry to get rid of. — Mae West
When a man steals your wife, there is no better revenge than to let him keep her. — Sacha Guitry
It’s tough to stay married. My wife kisses the dog on the lips, yet she won’t drink from my glass. — Rodney Dangerfield
Marriage has no guarantees. If that’s what you’re looking for, go live with a car battery. — Erma Bombeck
Marriage is an adventure, like going to war. — Gilbert K. Chesterton
A successful marriage is an edifice that must be rebuilt every day. — Andre Maurois
Marrying an old bachelor is like buying second-hand furniture. — H. Jackson Brown, Jr.
Well married a person has wings, poorly married shackles. — Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2013)

Από νομική άποψη, καθαρή πεπονόφλουδα: Κενό νόμου. Ούτε όταν γραφόταν ο αστικός μας κώδικας (δεκαετία του '30), ούτε όταν εφαρμοζόταν (1946), ούτε όταν προσαρμοζόταν στα νέα δεδομένα της ζωής (1982) μπορούσε κανείς να προβλέψει ότι έπειτα από μερικές δεκαετίες θα γινόταν λόγος για γάμο ατόμων ίδιου φύλου. Ο νόμος δεν έλεγε ρητά επ' αυτού τίποτα γιατί απλούστατα ήταν αδιανόητο. Ακριβώς ό,τι συνιστά νομικό κενό. Όπως νομικό κενό θα υπάρξει φερειπείν (τι να φανταστώ;) όταν κατέβουν οι εξωγήινοι και μας πουν ότι το αρσενικό πρέπει να τυφλώνεται κατά τη διάρκεια της συνουσίας προκειμένου να γονιμοποιηθεί το θηλυκό. Τι κάνουμε όταν έχουμε κενό νόμου; Πρώτον, κρατάμε την ψυχραιμία μας. Δεύτερον, αφήνουμε τα γλωσσικά λεξικά στο ράφι. Τρίτον, δεν προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε λόγια στο στόμα του παλιότερου νομοθέτη, στραγγίζοντας το ξίγκι από τη μύγα και υποκρινόμενοι ότι λέει, ή επιτρέπει να λεχθεί, αυτό που θέλουμε να λεχθεί. Διότι δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι οι απόψεις των παλαιότερων ήταν συντηρητικές, καθωσπρεπικές και διόλου ανεκτικές. Για το σήμερα (μιλώ θεωρητικά και γενικά) το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι τα εξής τρία: ακούμε τι έχουν να πουν οι νομικοί, ψάχνουμε να δούμε αν υπήρξαν στο παρελθόν παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις και πώς αντιμετωπίστηκαν, ώστε να φανταστούμε παρόμοιες λύσεις, και επικουρικά αφουγκραζόμαστε ένα εντελώς απροσδιόριστο πράγμα που λέγεται «κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα». Όλα αυτά υπό την απαρασάλευτη παραδοχή ότι από παλιά μέχρι σήμερα οι καταστάσεις έχουν αλλάξει, οι νοοτροπίες έχουν μεταβληθεί, και το πλέγμα της θεσμικής προστασίας των ατομικών δικαιωμάτων είναι κατά πολύ ισχυρότερο τώρα απ' ό,τι ήταν σε άλλες εποχές. Καινούργια κατάσταση, καινούργια καθήκοντα.

Υ.Γ. Πολύ σωστό βρίσκω το «μία». Για να αποτρέπεται η σκέψη των «δύο» ή περισσότερων.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια όλων αυτών των πολύ ωραίων που γράφει ο Εαρίον, και ιδίως στα περί γάμου ομόφυλων ατόμων, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι συνήθως ο κόσμος συγχέει την τελετή του γάμου (wedding) με τον ίδιο το γάμο (Marriage). Όταν λοιπόν δυο άτομα του ιδίου φύλου ζητούν το δικαίωμα να παντρεύονται, δεν ζητούν το δικαίωμα να φοράνε νυφικό ή να ξοδεύουν πολλές χιλιάδες ευρώ σε μακιγιάζ, βέρες και κέντρα διασκέδασης, αλλά το δικαίωμα να ορίζουν τους κληρονόμους τους, ποιος έχει δικαίωμα να τους επισκεφτεί στην εντατική αν τους συμβεί κάτι και τα λοιπά. Διότι ο Εαρίον το θέτει σε πολύ σωστή βάση: ο γάμος είναι για το κράτος μια νομική ένωση, ένα συμβόλαιο που ορίζει τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις του ζευγαριού μεταξύ του και απέναντι στο κράτος. Και θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο αν αποφασίζαμε επιτέλους να την εκσυγχρονίσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2013)

_Xμ, αναρωτιέμαι ποιός παντρεμένος είκοσι χρόνια συγχέει την τελετή με τον γάμο._ 

Πιο σοβαρά πάντως, δε νομίζω ότι στην Ελλάδα σήμερα ο γάμος είναι η τελετή, άλλο αν η τελετή στις περιόδους ευημερίας είχε γίνει θέατρο επίδειξης και αυτοσκοπός, όπως και όλες οι κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις. Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω ότι σκέφτεται κανένας όταν παντρέυεται τις σχέσεις του με το κράτος αλλά την προσωπική και κοινωνική του ζωή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... μπορείς να ζητήσεις και επιτυχημένες αποδόσεις.


Αν είναι καλές οι αποδόσεις, εσείς θα το κρίνετε, και θα διορθώσετε και θα συμπληρώσετε και θα εμπλουτίσετε ώστε να τις κάνουμε επιτυχημένες. 

Ξεκινώ απ' όσα μου φάνηκαν πιο εύκολα και τα της ειδικότητάς μου, τα δηκτικά. Όσα από αυτά μεταφράζονται στα γρήγορα, γιατί π.χ. το λογοπαίγνιο institution => θεσμός + ίδρυμα του Γκράουτσο στο 22 (και της Μέι Γουέστ στο 37) μόνο με στραμπούληγμα βγαίνει - και στραμπουληγμένη ατάκα καλύτερα να την καταπιείς παρά να την πεις - ή με παραλλαγή που δεν έχω τώρα έμπνευση να κάνω:

1. A successful marriage requires falling in love many times, always with the same person. — Mignon McLaughlin
Για να πετύχει ένας γάμος, απαιτείται να ερωτευτείς πολλές φορές, πάντοτε τον ίδιο άνθρωπο.

2. By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you’ll become happy; if you get a bad one, you’ll become a philosopher. — Socrates
Παντρέψου, οπωσδήποτε. Αν πάρεις καλή γυναίκα, θα γίνεις ευτυχισμένος· αν πάρεις κακή, θα γίνεις φιλόσοφος.

4. How can a woman be expected to be happy with a man who insists on treating her as if she were a perfectly normal human being. — Oscar Wilde
Πώς περιμένουμε από μια γυναίκα να είναι ευτυχισμένη μ' έναν άντρα που επιμένει να της φέρεται σαν να ήταν ένα απόλυτα φυσιολογικό ανθρώπινο πλάσμα;

5. Don’t marry the person you think you can live with; marry only the individual you think you can’t live without. — James C. Dobson
Μην παντρευτείς τον άνθρωπο που πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να ζήσεις μαζί του· παντρέψου μόνο τον άνθρωπο που πιστεύεις ότι χωρίς αυτόν δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις.

6. Happy is the man who finds a true friend, and far happier is he who finds that true friend in his wife. — Franz Schubert
Ευτυχισμένος είναι ο άνθρωπος που βρίσκει έναν αληθινό φίλο, και πολύ πιο ευτυχισμένος όποιος βρίσκει αυτόν τον αληθινό φίλο στο πρόσωπο της γυναίκας του.

7. A good marriage would be between a blind wife and a deaf husband. — Michel de Montaigne
Ένας καλός γάμος θα ήταν μεταξύ μιας τυφλής συζύγου κι ενός κουφού συζύγου.

8. My most brilliant achievement was my ability to be able to persuade my wife to marry me. — Winston Churchill
Το πιο λαμπρό επίτευγμά μου ήταν ότι κατάφερα να πείσω τη γυναίκα μου να με παντρευτεί.

9. Let the wife make the husband glad to come home, and let him make her sorry to see him leave. — Martin Luther
Η γυναίκα πρέπει να κάνει τον άντρα της να χαίρεται που γυρίζει στο σπίτι, και ο άντρας να την κάνει να λυπάται για την αναχώρησή του.

10. Before marriage, a girl has to make love to a man to hold him. After marriage, she has to hold him to make love to him. — Marilyn Monroe
Πριν τον γάμο, η γυναίκα πρέπει να κάνει έρωτα με τον άντρα για να καταφέρει να τον κρατήσει. Μετά τον γάμο, πρέπει να τον κρατάει για να τον καταφέρει να κάνουν έρωτα.

11. I love being married. It’s so great to find that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life. — Rita Rudner
Μ' αρέσει πολύ ο γάμος. Είναι υπέροχο να ανακαλύπτεις το ένα και μοναδικό πρόσωπο που θέλεις να εκνευρίζεις σ' όλη σου τη ζωή.

13. Marriage is neither heaven nor hell, it is simply purgatory. — Abraham Lincoln
Ο γάμος δεν είναι ούτε κόλαση ούτε παράδεισος, αλλά το καθαρτήριο.

14. One should always be in love. That is the reason one should never marry. — Oscar Wilde
Πρέπει να είσαι πάντα ερωτευμένος. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν πρέπει ποτέ να παντρευτείς.

15. I have learned that only two things are necessary to keep one’s wife happy. First, let her think she’s having her own way. And second, let her have it. — Lyndon B. Johnson
Γνωρίζω εκ πείρας ότι μόνο δύο πράγματα είναι απαραίτητα για να κάνεις τη γυναίκα σου ευτυχισμένη. Πρώτον, να της δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι εκείνη κάνει κουμάντο. Και δεύτερον, να την αφήνεις να κάνει κουμάντο.

16. There is nothing in the world like the devotion of a married woman. It is a thing no married man knows anything about. — Oscar Wilde
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στον κόσμο που να συγκρίνεται με την αφοσίωση της παντρεμένης. Κάτι για το οποίο κανένας παντρεμένος δεν έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα.

18. When marrying, ask yourself this question: Do you believe that you will be able to converse well with this person into your old age? Everything else in marriage is transitory. — Friedrich Nietzsche
Όταν ετοιμάζεσαι να παντρευτείς, αναρωτήσου το εξής: Πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορείς να κάνεις καλές συζητήσεις με αυτό το πρόσωπο στα γεράματά σου; Όλα τα υπόλοιπα στον γάμο είναι παροδικά.

19. If I get married, I want to be very married. — Audrey Hepburn
Αν ποτέ παντρευτώ, θέλω να παντρευτώ μέχρι τα μπούνια.

20. The secret of a happy marriage remains a secret. — Henny Youngman
Το μυστικό του καλού γάμου παραμένει μυστικό.

21. One advantage of marriage is that, when you fall out of love with him or he falls out of love with you, it keeps you together until you fall in again. — Judith Viorst
Ένα πλεονέκτημα του γάμου είναι πως, όταν σβήσει ο έρωτάς σου για κείνον ή σβήσει ο έρωτάς του για σένα, σας κρατάει μαζί ώσπου να αναζωπυρωθεί η φλόγα.

23. A good husband is never the first to go to sleep at night or the last to awake in the morning. — Honore de Balzac
Ο καλός σύζυγος ποτέ δεν πάει πρώτος για ύπνο το βράδυ ούτε ξυπνάει τελευταίος το πρωί.

25. Keep your eyes wide open before marriage, half shut afterwards. — Benjamin Franklin
Έχε τα μάτια σου ορθάνοιχτα πριν παντρευτείς, μισόκλειστα μετά.

26. Do you know what it means to come home at night to a woman who’ll give you a little love, a little affection, a little tenderness? It means you’re in the wrong house, that’s what it means. — Henny Youngman
Ξέρεις τι θα πει να γυρίζεις σπίτι το βράδυ και να βρίσκεις μια γυναίκα που σου προσφέρει λίγη αγάπη, λίγη στοργή, λίγη τρυφερότητα; Θα πει ότι βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος σπίτι, αυτό παναπεί.

27. I’d marry again if I found a man who had fifteen million dollars, would sign over half to me, and guarantee that he’d be dead within a year. — Bette Davis
Θα ξαναπαντρευόμουν αν έβρισκα έναν άντρα που θα είχε 15 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, θα μου παραχωρούσε επισήμως τα μισά, και θα εγγυόταν ότι θα πέθαινε μέσα σ' ένα χρόνο.

28. Let us now set forth one of the fundamental truths about marriage: the wife is in charge. — Bill Cosby
Ας ορίσουμε λοιπόν μια από τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές του γάμου: κουμάντο κάνει η γυναίκα.

29. Where there’s marriage without love, there will be love without marriage. — Benjamin Franklin
Σ' έναν γάμο δίχως έρωτα, θα υπάρχει και έρωτας δίχως γάμο.

31. All men make mistakes, but married men find out about them sooner. — Red Skelton
Όλοι οι άντρες κάνουν λάθη, αλλά οι παντρεμένοι τα ανακαλύπτουν πιο σύντομα.

32. A journey is like marriage. The certain way to be wrong is to think you control it. — John Steinbeck
Κάθε ταξίδι είναι σαν τον γάμο. Σίγουρα θα πάει στραβά αν νομίζεις πως μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.

33. If you want to sacrifice the admiration of many men for the criticism of one, go ahead, get married. — Katharine Hepburn
Αν θέλεις να θυσιάσεις τον θαυμασμό πολλών ανδρών για χάρη της κριτικής από έναν, εμπρός λοιπόν, παντρέψου.

36. Bachelors know more about women than married men; if they didn’t, they’d be married too. — H. L. Mencken
Οι εργένηδες γνωρίζουν περισσότερα για τις γυναίκες απ' ό,τι οι παντρεμένοι· αν δεν τα γνώριζαν, θα είχαν παντρευτεί κι αυτοί.

38. Never get married in college; it’s hard to get a start if a prospective employer finds you’ve already made one mistake. — Elbert Hubbard
Μην παντρευτείς ενόσω είσαι φοιτητής· το ξεκίνημά σου δυσκολεύει όταν ένας πιθανός εργοδότης μαθαίνει ότι έχεις ήδη κάνει ένα μεγάλο λάθος.

39. A man in love is incomplete until he has married. Then he’s finished. — Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ένας ερωτευμένος άντρας είναι ατελής μέχρι να παντρευτεί. Μετά είναι τελειωμένος.

41. Love: A temporary insanity curable by marriage. — Ambrose Bierce
Έρωτας: Μια παροδική τρέλα που θεραπεύεται με τον γάμο.

42. When a man opens a car door for his wife, it’s either a new car or a new wife. — Prince Philip
Όταν ένας άντρας ανοίγει την πόρτα του αυτοκινήτου στη σύζυγό του, ή το αυτοκίνητο είναι καινούργιο ή η σύζυγος.

43. He’s the kind of man a woman would have to marry to get rid of. — Mae West
Είναι από τους άντρες που μια γυναίκα πρέπει να τους παντρευτεί για να τους ξεφορτωθεί.

44. When a man steals your wife, there is no better revenge than to let him keep her. — Sacha Guitry
Όταν κάποιος σου κλέψει τη σύζυγο, η καλύτερη εκδίκηση είναι να τον αφήσεις να την κρατήσει.

45. It’s tough to stay married. My wife kisses the dog on the lips, yet she won’t drink from my glass. — Rodney Dangerfield
Ζόρικο πράμα να παραμείνεις παντρεμένος. Η γυναίκα μου φιλάει στα χείλια το σκυλί, εμένα όμως ούτε απ’ το ποτήρι μου δεν πίνει.

46. Marriage has no guarantees. If that’s what you’re looking for, go live with a car battery. — Erma Bombeck
Ο γάμος δεν έχει εγγυήσεις. Αν σου αρέσουν οι εγγυήσεις, άντε να συμβιώσεις με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου.

48. A successful marriage is an edifice that must be rebuilt every day. — Andre Maurois
Ο πετυχημένος γάμος είναι ένα οικοδόμημα που πρέπει καθημερινά να αναστηλώνεται.

50. Well married a person has wings, poorly married shackles. — Henry Ward Beecher
Ο καλοπαντρεμένος άνθρωπος έχει φτερά, ο κακοπαντρεμένος δεσμά.


----------



## Irini (Jul 5, 2013)

Αυτά με το institution μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα παραφράσουμε για να βγει το λογοπαίγνιο. Είναι παράδοση αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι έτοιμη να παραδοθώ ας πούμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

...
Αν το 'χεις ή αν το δουλέψεις, βουρ, Irindomitable.;) Για κάτι τέτοια δεν συχνάζουμε εδώ, κυρίως;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2013)

Irini said:


> Αυτά με το institution μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα παραφράσουμε για να βγει το λογοπαίγνιο. Είναι παράδοση αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι έτοιμη να παραδοθώ ας πούμε.


Νομίζω ότι το institution μεταφράζεται συνήθως ως θεσμός (Ο θεσμός του γάμου). Πάλι δε βγαίνει, βέβαια...


----------



## Irini (Jul 6, 2013)

Δαεμάνε είμαι πολύ (μα πολύ) πίσω στις υποχρεώσεις μου οπότε αργότερα αν δεν έχει προλάβει κανείς άλλος :)
Παλάβρα, εξ ου και μίλησα για παράφραση. Με την ευρύτερη έννοια της λέξης. Στο πόδι ως συνήθως φυσικά οι προτάσεις μου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τα αμετάφραστα λογοπαίγνια (αυτά που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί επειδή δεν μεταφράζονται) τα συμπληρώνουμε με κάτι άλλο εκεί όπου οφείλουμε να γεμίζουμε το χρόνο, π.χ. στον υποτιτλισμό ή τη μεταγλώττιση. Σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα όπου η απουσία του ευφυολογήματος θα περάσει απαρατήρητη ή σε μια λίστα όπου το πρωτότυπο μετρά θα ήταν τεράστια προδοσία να δώσουμε ένα δικό μας ευφυολόγημα. Ας φτιάξουμε χωριστή συλλογή με τη δική μας υπογραφή. Εδώ, για να κάνουμε πιστή μεταφορά των αποφθεγμάτων, το «σωστό» θα ήταν να μεταφέρουμε την ουσία του αγγλικού λογοπαιγνίου εξηγώντας τη διπλή σημασία τού institution στα αγγλικά:

Ο γάμος είναι ένας θαυμάσιος institution (=θεσμός), αλλά ποιος θέλει να ζει σε institution (=ίδρυμα για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες). — Γκράουτσο Μαρξ
Κάτι παρόμοιο έχει πει και η Mae West: Ο γάμος είναι σπουδαίος institution, αλλά δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα μου για institution.
Για κανένα από τα δύο ευφυολογήματα δεν υπάρχει σίγουρη πηγή.

Αλλά, επειδή συγκινήθηκα από τη συνεισφορά του Daeman, θα πιάσω τις επόμενες δύο σελίδες της πηγής και θα ξεδιαλέξω τα καλύτερα από τα επόμενα πενήντα που είναι εκεί. Θα χώσω και δύο ηθελημένα λάθη στη μετάφραση, για να έχει και περισσότερο χάζι το διάβασμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

35.

To keep your marriage brimming, 
With love in the loving cup, 
Whenever you’re wrong, admit it; 
Whenever you’re right, shut up. 

"A Word to Husbands" in _Marriage Lines, (Notes of a student husband)_, 1964 — Ogden Nash


Αν θέλεις μέλι γάλα
στο γάμο να περνάς
όποτε σφάλλεις, μίλα
και στ' άλλα να σωπάς

Τα σφάλματά σου δέξου
Δίκια μην 'ποχτυπάς*


*αποχτυπώ: ολοκληρώνω το χτύπημα: _Αποχτύπησες τ' αβγά;_ | (_μτφ._) επισημαίνω (2.β) κάτι εκ των υστέρων, με υπαινιγμούς: _Τον πείραξε το φέρσιμό μου και μου τ' αποχτύπησε_, ή ανοιχτά: _- Σου το είπα εγώ. - Είναι ανάγκη να μου τ' αποχτυπάς;_


If It Happens Again - UB40






If it happens again, I'm leaving
I'll pack all my things and go
If it happens again
There'll be no looking back
_And I won't say I told you so
__I won't say I told you so_


Καλημέρα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

...
22. Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in an institution? — Groucho Marx

Ο γάμος είναι ένας δεσμός ευλογημένος, αλλά ποιος θέλει να ζει με δεσμά;


37. Marriage is a great institution, but I’m not ready for an institution. — Mae West

Ο γάμος είναι ένας δεσμός αξιολάτρευτος, μα εγώ δεν είμαι ακόμα για δέσιμο.


Εκ Ζαζουλέως το ανάγνωσμα ορμώμενα, πρόσχομεν. 
Για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η μαβιά μου (ναι, τις λαδιές τις κάνω καμιά φορά μαβιές), ο Ζάζουλας μού μήνυσε την ιδέα _
θεσμός > δεσμός_. Change a letter, change the world.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Change a letter, change the world.


Μη γίνουμε _*Σ*εξιλογία_ στο τέλος!


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μη γίνουμε _*Σ*εξιλογία_ στο τέλος!


Αν είναι να μείνουμε στα λόγια, γιατί όχι;
Αλλιώς, δώστε μου το δικό μου να φύγω, έχω φάει 41 τσιτάτα και δεν έχω ρίξει ούτε ένα! 

Silly season δεν είναι; Η εποχή της σαχλαμάρας; Και πού να σφίξουνε οι ζέστες...

Με τα λόγια του Δάσκαλου :



nickel said:


> It's officially the silly season. Και δεν πά' να χτυπιέστε... Κανένας μοδεράτορας δεν θα σας κουνήσει αποδώ μέσα.



Αν θέλετε σοβαρότη στην εποχή της σαχλανίας, ορίστε το νήμα Σχεδίασμα μετάφρασης ποιήματος (για κάθε εποχή): 



nickel said:


> Μια και βρισκόμαστε στη _silly season_, ας παίξουμε λίγο με τη μετάφραση της ποίησης.
> *...*
> OK, guys, dig your own Graves.



:inno: 

Ωχ, στο Modern Greek είμαστε; Ακόμα; :woot:


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> _Xμ, αναρωτιέμαι ποιός παντρεμένος είκοσι χρόνια συγχέει την τελετή με τον γάμο._
> ...
> Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω ότι σκέφτεται κανένας όταν παντρεύεται τις σχέσεις του με το κράτος αλλά την προσωπική και κοινωνική του ζωή.



The Anniversary

A marriage aged one
Is hardly begun;
A fling in the sun,
But it's hardly begun;
A green horse,
A stiff course,
And leagues to be run.

A marriage aged five
Is coming alive.
Watch it wither and thrive;
Though it's coming alive,
You must guess,
No or yes,
If it's going to survive.

A marriage aged ten
Is a hopeful Amen;
It's pray for it then,
And mutter Amen,
As the names
Of old flames
Sound again and again.

At twenty a marriage
Discovers its courage.
This year do not disparage,
It is comely in courage;
Past the teens
And blue jeans,
It's a promising marriage.

Yet before twenty-one
It has hardly begun.
How tall in the sun,
Yet hardly begun!
But once come of age,
Pragmatically sage,
Oh, blithe to engage
Is sweet marri-age.

Tilt a twenty first cup
To a marriage grown up,
Now sure and mature,
And securely grown up.
Raise twenty-one cheers
To the silly young years,
While I sit out the dance
With my dearest of dears.

_Marriage Lines, (Notes of a student husband)_, 1964 — Ogden Nash


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> 1. Φυσικά και τα λεξικά δεν μπορούν (είναι αδιανόητο!) να αποτελούν κείμενα με νομική ισχύ που να μπορεί να γίνει επίκλησή τους από τη Δικαστική Εξουσία. Τούτο ανάγει το λεξικογράφο σε νομοθέτη!
> 
> 2. Τα λεξικά καταγράφουν, με μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη χρονική υστέρηση, τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στη γλώσσα μας και τις σημασίες τους. Εάν μία νέα σημασία προκύψει ή μία παλιά εκλέιψει, ο λεξικογράφος θα το καταγράψει στην επόμενη, βελτιωμένη και επηυξημένη, έκδοση του πονήματός του. Οι λεξικογράφοι δεν ηγούνται αυτών των εξελίξεων - τις παρακολουθούν. Με τις θνήσκουσες σημασίες και λέξεις είναι όπως οι ιατροδικαστές, που περιμένουν πρώτα να σκοτωθούν όλοι, και πηγαίνουν κατόπιν για νεκροψία και νεκροτομή - δεν τους καλείς όμως όσο ο άλλος ακόμα αναπνέει. Με τις καινούργιες δε σημασίες και λέξεις, δεν είναι μαιευτήρες αλλά παιδίατροι - πρέπει πρώτα να κλάψει η νεογέννητη λέξη ή σημασία και ν' ακουστεί, και κατόπιν αριβάρουν κι εκείνοι για να τη φροντίσουν. (Εργασία για γαμομανείς αρεοπαγίτες: Να αθωώνουν όσους δικάζονται για λόγω εξύβριση επειδή χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη "γαμώ", διότι αυτή αρχικώς σήμαινε "παντρεύομαι".)
> 
> 3. Περί του εάν καλύπτεται η πολυγυνία (ή η πολυγαμία εν γένει) ή όχι από τον ορισμό του γάμου: Ο γάμος είναι μία τελετή που εκτελείται σειραϊκά - ένα ζεύγος μελλοθανάτωννύμφων τη φορά. Ο δίγαμος τελεί και δεύτερο γάμο προτού λύσει τον πρώτο κ.ο.κ. Ο πολυγύνης (σαν πολυνίκης ακούγεται τούτο) δεν παντρεύεται όλες τις κυράδες του μονορούφι - παίρνει και καμιά ανάσα στο ενδιάμεσο. Ο ορισμός του γάμου σύμφωνα με το Σχολικό, λοιπόν, συνεχίζει να ισχύει - το ΛΝΕΓ μάς τα χαλάει κάπως που θεώρησε σκόπιμο να μιλήσει και για "σύσταση οικογένειας μεταξύ ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας" - ενώ κατόπιν ο ορισμός που δίνει για την "οικογένεια" είναι, φυσικά, ευρύτερος.


Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που, διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο τού Bo Bennett, είδα πως έχει εισηγηθεί ο ίδιος (εξ ου και ο αστερίσκος στο όνομά της) μια νέα λογική πλάνη — που είναι αυτό που περιέγραψα κι εγώ πριν τεσσεράμισι χρόνια (και μάλιστα για το ίδιο θέμα): *appeal to definition*.

*Appeal to definition* *_(also known as: appeal to the dictionary)
_*
Definition:* Using a dictionary’s limited definition of a term as evidence that term cannot have another meaning, expanded meaning, or even conflicting meaning. This is a fallacy because dictionaries don’t reason; they simply are a reflection of an abbreviated version of the current accepted usage of a term, as determined through argumentation and eventual acceptance. In short, dictionaries tell you what a word meant, according to the authors, at the time of its writing, not what it meant before that time, after, or what it should mean.
Dictionary meanings are usually concise, and lack the depth found in an encyclopedia; therefore, terms found in dictionaries are often incomplete when it comes to helping people to gain a full understanding of the term.
*
Logical Form:*
_The dictionary definition of X does not mention Y._
_Therefore, Y must not be part of X._
*
Example #1:*
_Ken: Do you think gay marriage should be legalized?_
_Paul: Absolutely not! Marriage is defined as the union between a man and a woman—not between two men or two women!_
_Ken: Did you know that in 1828 the dictionary definition of marriage included, “for securing the maintenance and education of children”? Does that mean that all married couples who can’t or choose not to have children aren’t really married?_
_Paul: No, it just means they need to buy updated dictionaries._
_Ken: As do you. The current Merriam-Webster dictionary includes as a secondary definition, “the state of being united to a person of the same sex in a relationship like that of a traditional marriage.”_
*Explanation:* The dictionary does not settle controversial issues such as gay marriage—it simply reports the most current accepted definition of the term itself while usually attempting to remain neutral on such controversial issues.
*
Example #2:*
_Armondo: Mrs. Patterson was wrong to knock off 10 points off my oral presentation because I kept using the word, “erection” instead of building._
_Felix: That was hilarious, but did you honestly think you would not get in trouble?_
_Armondo: No, my dictionary says that an erection is a building._
*Explanation:* Armondo may be right, but the dictionary is not the final authority on all issues, especially social behavior. More modern usage, especially in a high school setting, takes precedence in this case.
*
Exception:* The dictionary works well when the term in question is a result of a misunderstanding or ignorance. For example:
_Ken: Do you accept biological evolution?_
_Paul: No. Because I know for a fact that my grandmother was not a monkey._
_Ken: Good Lord._
*
Tip:* Don’t be afraid to argue with authority if you believe you are right -- even when that authority is the dictionary.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Ωραία. Θα άξιζε να γίνει ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Πότε να μην επικαλείστε τα λεξικά».


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in an institution? — Groucho Marx
> Marriage is a great institution, but I’m not ready for an institution. — Mae West



“‘I am’ is reportedly the shortest sentence in the English language. Could it be that ‘I do’ is the longest sentence?” 

~ George Carlin


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Μετάφραση, παρακαλώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Ο Άρειος Πάγος «κόβει» τις ελπίδες για γάμο μεταξύ ομόφυλων


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ο Άρειος Πάγος «κόβει» τις ελπίδες για γάμο μεταξύ ομόφυλων



Καλημέρα. Γλωσσικό σχόλιο στον τίτλο: Μου αρέσει ακόμα, όταν η λέξη είναι σε θέση ουσιαστικού, να κατεβαίνει ο τόνος, «μεταξύ ομοφύλων». Μια διάκριση που χάνεται σιγά σιγά. Από το ίδιο το κείμενο της είδησης:

Δεν νοείται πολιτικός γάμος μεταξύ ομοφύλων
εφεξής "αναγνωρίζει" πολιτικό γάμο και μεταξύ ομοφύλων
καταλυτικό επιχείρημα υπέρ της αναγνώρισης πολιτικού γάμου μεταξύ ομοφύλων
τάσσεται μεν ρητώς υπέρ της διεύρυνσης της έννοιας της οικογένειας και μεταξύ ομοφύλων 

έκρινε ανυπόστατο το γάμο που τελέστηκε στην Τήλο το 2008 μεταξύ δυο ομόφυλων γυναικών.
νομικούς λόγους που δεν μπορεί να είναι νόμιμος ο πολιτικός γάμος των ομόφυλων ζευγαριών


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2015)

Το "μεταξύ ομόφυλων γυναικών" δεν είναι λίγο πλεονασμός, εφόσον δύο οποιαδήποτε άτομα του ιδίου φύλου είναι ούτως ή άλλως ομόφυλα; "Μεταξύ δύο γυναικών" δεν είναι το ίδιο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Όχι «λίγο» — 100% πλεονασμός. Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι και το «μεταξύ» είναι πλεονασμός και γράφουν «γάμος δύο γυναικών». Αυτό ωστόσο θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει «γάμος δύο γυναικών με δύο άνδρες».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Κατά κανόνα και το «δύο» πλεονασμός είναι. :)


----------

